# Supplier preferences



## Doggggboy (Jun 1, 2021)

Before I fire my shopping list off into the ether I thought I'd look for a little feedback.
I know about KBC, KMS and BB but are there any other preferred suppliers for tooling and such?
I prefer to shop Canadian even knowing much of it is imported anyway but will spend where I have to to get what I want.
There is not much for in-store pickup around here so everything would be shipped some way or other.


----------



## Beez12 (Jun 1, 2021)

Travers and KAR Industrial to add a few more to your list.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 1, 2021)

Accusize is a Canadian importer of the Chinese, but I have had no issues with the items I have bought from them so far.


----------



## johnnielsen (Jun 5, 2021)

Check out https://cuttingtoolpickers.com/
I have purchased numerous items from them. They are in Ontario around Hamilton.


----------



## Crankit (Jun 5, 2021)

Travers and KBC are very comparable in products, I go back and forth between the two. Shars via ebay is an option for cheap tooling. There is Sowatool and MSC as options although I have never bought from them.


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Crankit said:


> Travers and KBC are very comparable in products, I go back and forth between the two. Shars via ebay is an option for cheap tooling. There is Sowatool and MSC as options although I have never bought from them.


I'm currently filling a shopping cart in several places with similar items to do a comparison.
Shopping is HARD.
Eventually I'll pull the trigger somewhere.
The vise won't be here till the end of the month so there isn't much rush I guess


----------



## Crankit (Jun 5, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> I'm currently filling a shopping cart in several places with similar items to do a comparison.
> Shopping is HARD.
> Eventually I'll pull the trigger somewhere.
> The vise won't be here till the end of the month so there isn't much rush I guess



Also don't forget Amazon....sometimes you will get a deal there over a sale price at a KBC..Travers ect.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 6, 2021)

Agreed about Amazon, bought my Kurt vise from there because at the time it was the best price anywhere (listed). Other members got comparable pricing through other vendors but only after putting in calls/haggling/price matching

I can’t be bothered and will take one click shopping w/free shipping any day

But..... they don’t have a great selection and it may not be authentic merch [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Jun 6, 2021)

Crankit said:


> Also don't forget Amazon....sometimes you will get a deal there over a sale price at a KBC..Travers ect.



I don't think KBC lists on Amazon, but pretty sure I've seen 'fulfilled by Travers' on some items. For sure Accusize does. That means its their same stuff is physically sitting in an Amazon warehouse.  And the kicker is sometimes you will see their stock on Amazon but not available on their website. And sometimes different price, if say they want to move merchandise for whatever reason. Or cheaper/faster shipping through Amazon (particularly with Prime). So it pays to check. I've easily paid my Prime membership multiple times over but a lot of that has to do with household stuff outside of hobby.


----------



## Crankit (Jun 6, 2021)

PeterT said:


> I don't think KBC lists on Amazon, but pretty sure I've seen 'fulfilled by Travers' on some items. For sure Accusize does. That means its their same stuff is physically sitting in an Amazon warehouse.  And the kicker is sometimes you will see their stock on Amazon but not available on their website. And sometimes different price, if say they want to move merchandise for whatever reason. Or cheaper/faster shipping through Amazon (particularly with Prime). So it pays to check. I've easily paid my Prime membership multiple times over but a lot of that has to do with household stuff outside of hobby.



I wasn't thinking KBC selling on Amazon...Amazon does carry Starrett, Mitutoyo, and some cutting tooling. I wasn't aware that Travers' would sell through Amazon, but I have got some Accusize through Amazon but lately I usually have a look at Ebay.ca for Accusize and see which supplier is cheaper to my door.


----------

